# General > The Literature Network >  Litnet claiming I'm using adblock.

## Clopin

Hey I'm getting an error as of about half an hour ago when I try to send private messages. It pops up saying that I'm banned for using adblock, but I checked and I'm not actually using it, and I haven't changed any of my browser settings in a very long time. Has this ever been an issue for anyone else?

----------


## North Star

I was using Adblock when I got the notification (after disabling it for LitNet there haven't been any further problems), but it does seem strange if you are not using it at all.

----------


## Clopin

I changed my IP address to ban evade so it's working for me right now. 

Don't ban me for real for ban evasion mods, cause it's not fair I got banned in the first place cause I'm not using adblock, k?

----------


## YesNo

I got the message in the past, but I'm not using any ad blocking tools.

----------

